# is this looking good?



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

I like most of it. Not a fan of the helmet.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

the helmets kinda dumb but it goes well with the goggles. A light blue jacket would be an obvious choice to go with the pants. Something like this http://ca.foursquareouterwear.com/gear/219683/402


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

the helmet is awesome!


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i really like the helmet off the head, but everytime i see it in person i always find it odd looking, especially on me lol.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

get the smith maze helmet, i think it looks much better and feels much lighter and lower profile


----------



## jitpunkia (Mar 24, 2010)

not a big fan of the goggles . should look up electric .. i love girls wearing electric


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

I like the Smith Holt Helmet. I have it in matt grey. hardly notice that I am wearing it half the time.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

*My gear*

What do you guys think? Sorry the picture looks like crap it was with my computer.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

^ a guy i work with has that board. it is, without a doubt, the ugliest snowboard i have ever seen...

i think matching pants and jackets look pretty bad too.



alasdair


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah I'm not a fan of matching paterns.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

vicious lol I love the board.. it makes me laugh my ass off, I probably won't wear the jacket with the pants but I bought it so I figured i'd show it.. I usually just wear a hoody to board.. never cold enough that I need anything more.

But I liked the comic print pattern you can't really see it in the picture at all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

One piece feed...


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes , Yes you are

Some people say ride with what you think looks good and is functional.


Thats bullshit and just ignorant that their AK one piece from ten years ago is still a real head turner.


But , it's an upgrade. Need to get a bigger hoodie , should mybe - dare I say it , nooooo

Tall

hoodie , so it doesn't look out of scale and more like a belly dancers outfit than a snowboard costume


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I just threw it all on to kind of see what it looked like together the jacket actually goes down past my ass it's just fitted to keep out snow i'm guessing? I dunno


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

double post bump.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for good information.Definitely I like your helmet and Holt helmet looking so good and better than others.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

BliND KiNK said:


> What do you guys think? Sorry the picture looks like crap it was with my computer.


You look like a gaper dude. 

The one thing that sets it off is the one peice. Fuck one peices.


----------

